# E61 portafilters



## Wombat (Nov 12, 2013)

Hi all,

Had a bit of a search but this doesn't seem to have been pinned down in any of the threads I've looked at.

I'm currently using a bottomless PF with a 17g LM basket (been dosing 18g but for some reason new grinder is making the puck bump up against the shower screen when locking in, another story...) and have had enough of cleaning the front of my machine every few days - is there ever such a thing as a perfect shot with no spritzing?

If there is I've yet to find it, and some days I just want to make a coffee (imperfect though it may be) and run out the door.

To this end, has anyone found a spouted PF anywhere that's easy on the eyes and can accommodate a 17g LM basket?

Thanks for any assistance,

Will


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

http://www.cafe-kultur.de/products/portafilter-siebtrager-e61-standard-all-inox

Stainless steel cleans easily , can come with handle from jens that angels so is straight and level on counter ( like a lm one )


----------



## Wombat (Nov 12, 2013)

And deep enough to accommodate larger baskets? Sold!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I've got a 20g vst in mine so an 18g should be fine


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

I never get spritzing... Which makes me think I am doing something wrong ?

I still get mess though as before the cone forms you get drops spread across the PF that drip and splash .... But never spritzing

i take and that back, the only time I ever got spritzing was when I was experimenting with overdosing


----------



## Wombat (Nov 12, 2013)

I've just made one now, after spending a night looking at bottomless PF shots on YouTube. I'd say mine looks just as pretty (maybe premature blonding but the beans are now three weeks old - fresh shipment due tomorrow).

But without fail my cup and the front of the machine is always speckled. No jets, nice tiger striping, but plenty of pebbledashing on my nice white cups! Is this just par for the course or am I sweeping a problem under the carpet here?


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Hmm I dunno - I use a naked, partly for monitoring my distribution and prep, partly for the "pourn" when it goes well, but not least for the room to get scales under.

I do occasionally get spritzers, but even when you get a really nice "basket-wetting" leading to a great central pour, there always seems to be a couple or so of those 'fly poo' spots of coffee either on the drip tray, front of the machine or even the worktop. Rarely enough to annoy me (though possibly SWMBO!)

Sometimes it's enough to splatter the inside of the cup - not ideal from a presentation point of view. It doesn't correlate to bad coffee IMO, so I don't worry about it. I'm not going to tell you it's fine, or normal, cos I'm sure it would be good if you could eliminate it, but you're not alone!


----------



## wilse (Nov 14, 2013)

I always got the 'spritz' when using on the Classic... since moving to the Leva, it's not an issue now?

God only knows why


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

wilse said:


> I always got the 'spritz' when using on the Classic... since moving to the Leva, it's not an issue now?
> 
> God only knows why


Pre infusion helps


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

wilse said:


> I always got the 'spritz' when using on the Classic... since moving to the Leva, it's not an issue now?
> 
> God only knows why


MrBoots2u is right there. The infusion helps. Also, slightly unrelated to lever machines, but I've noticed that, as I reduced the pressure on my pump from 9bar to 6bar, a naked extraction looks so much nicer. No channeling, no dead spots. Nothing. Just really nice as you see on YouTube stuff. I don't know what pressure your Classic was set to, but I presume the pressure exerted by lever machine is not as much as an electric pumped machine.


----------



## Grahamg (Oct 24, 2013)

This threads been a useful reminder, I need a double pf that can take a 26.5mm deep ~18g vst basket. Stock Fracino not deep enough - any advances on the above link from those with experience?


----------



## Wombat (Nov 12, 2013)

I know we're going off topic with the spritzing, but I think I'm gonna take a photo of my cup and put it up here. Either I'm being all OCD, or there's a lot of room for improvement in my extractions despite my recent upgrades to a Cherub and a Ceado grinder


----------



## wilse (Nov 14, 2013)

I had the 'spritz' this morning, first time with the Expo... I dosed straight into the portafilter [not what I normally do]

I normally dose into a tub and spoon it in, yes I have a doser on the Jolly, but I don't really like the waste in the doser/throat, also due to placement it's easier without it.

I have found that a quick whisk of the coffee in the tub, before spooning into the PF makes it all really, really fluffy, and the extractions are always trouble free.

I'm using a cheapo steel ball whisk, like this https://www.amazon.co.uk/Profi-Plus-Inch-Stainless-Garden-Maintenance/dp/B00IYO65SA


----------



## Wombat (Nov 12, 2013)

I just bought a Ceado e37s for £850 - I refuse to whisk my grinds!! Surely this is why we buy crazily priced grinders and get talked about at work like we've just taken up Scientology?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Money does not guarantee perfection


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Wombat said:


> I'm currently using a bottomless PF with a 17g LM basket (been dosing 18g but for some reason new grinder is making the puck bump up against the shower screen when locking in, another story...)


Am I daft to ask if you've tried dosing 17g in it with the new grinder?


----------



## Wombat (Nov 12, 2013)

Not at all! I have gone back to 17g doses until I can get around to having a proper dial in session one weekend and see what's happening. I suspect the issue was that I had some retention and my 18g dose was actually a 19g dose - I was a bit overconfident in the timer on the Ceado and got complacent with my weighing


----------



## Wombat (Nov 12, 2013)

So I changed the blend I ordered from my roaster on a whim. No more sputtering shots, as if by magic.

The blend I'm ordering may be more popular perhaps, so a higher chance or bean freshness if there's a higher turnover?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Wombat said:


> So I changed the blend I ordered from my roaster on a whim. No more sputtering shots, as if by magic.
> 
> The blend I'm ordering may be more popular perhaps, so a higher chance or bean freshness if there's a higher turnover?


More likely to be with it being different beans / roast levels than freshness - presumably where you order from has roast dates ..


----------



## Wombat (Nov 12, 2013)

Yeah this is a darker roast. Darker roasts are more forgiving I take it?


----------

